# Any good deer shack/blind plans?



## Get Out

Anyone got a blind/shack they are really happy with? Got any good pictures? Or little customized aspects that you can't live with out? I love bow hunting out of a treestand so this would be for rifle hunting. Thanks!


----------



## steveh27

We built a beauty last fall. 4x6 for 2 people. We made it so it is weatherproof & hopefully totally sealed to keep wasps out. A person could live in there. It cost about $750 though. I did make pencil drawings which got all marked up, and have no drawings in the computer to post. I do have pics I could post is I remember how to do that here. Bought all the material from Lowes & used their exterior wood siding sheets. They're treated wood & have some kind of coating and only cost $2 more than plywood.

Steve


----------



## Get Out

yeah I would like to see the pics if you can manage it!


----------



## steveh27

I have put together a file of 98 lo res pics showing the construction, installation & 2 days of hunting. I can't post that on here (I don't think), but can email them as they're small memory. Shoot me an email:
[email protected]


----------



## steveh27

My file is about 48 pics, which being lo res can de emailed as a group. Shoot me an email and I'll send them to anyone.

Steve


----------



## Get Out

PM Sent


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Here is one my brothers and I built last summer. It is 4x8 and fits 3 plus a cooler, and buddy heater comfortably. It has rolled rubber roofing, plexy glass windows with a slider on the side. Treated 4 by's on the bottom and low side of the roof. The walls a treated composite weather resistant, which I can't think of the name right now. There is a routed edge 6 ft piece of oak for a shelf and we used old antlers for hooks and the door handles. It came out much better than first thought. We didn't use drawing or plans.


----------



## steveh27

Does anyone else wnat my 48 lo res pics of my fine deer shack?


----------



## 2britts

Here are pics of a design that I worked out after trying many others. room to stand up in the middle but not the sq. footage to heat as if the whole blind was 6' tall. It does a good job of keeping in the heat.


----------



## steveh27

Here's 3 pics of the finished shack.. Again I have a file of 48 lo res pics showing the construction & installation, & an initial parts cost list which ended up being added to. I'ld be happy to email all to anyone.

This is a weathertight, almost liveable building, which should need very little maintenance and last for decades.









[/IMG]


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Nice shack Steve.

I forgot to mention, we caulked all seams which really helped to dampen the noise, and made it feel more secure/sturdy. Along helping with the mosture issue. We also painted all exsposed wood with a primer/sealer.


----------



## kbkrause

I hate blindspots. I've thought some plexiglass between windows. 
You want to make sure your chair/window height allows for comfortable shooting. I also like carpet on the floor.
I like being able to have the windows cracked open allowing for ventilation when having a heater running.


----------



## steveh27

Hubb,

Thanks. We did that and much, much more, using sealing flashing, expandable foam, caulk, primer & finish paint, vinyl corners, aluminum drip edge. We have it on elevated piers, with plastic sheeting & gravel. The big rocks are to keep critters from getting underneath. The vinyl flooring makes the chairs roll easy, and being light colored helps with seeing things on the floor. The floor & joists are treated wood, as is the exterior siding which is great stuff.

kbk,

The cover from the corners helps to hide the hunters from the deer & turkeys. They get up close. We don't open the rear shutters as that looks onto the neighbors and that helps keep us in the shadows as does the interior black paint.

Steve


----------



## JimP

One of several built for the wife...
25 yards behind a hill, just off the highway, so it's a close walk from the car.
Close for the CO also, seeing the handicap sticker on the car parked on the shoulder, he checks on her every year "to see if sh'e ok". Bless his heart...right at prime time usually.
Overlooks a narrow passage above a creek bed and pine patch...beautiful view just to sit and enjoy.


----------



## JimP

Another one for the wife, over looking trails along the edge of a beaver pond, small burlap leanto behind it to cover her ATV.


----------



## Get Out

Hey guys... I have learned a lot. Got some really good emails with lots of detail. They will be a huge help for sure. You guys need to hit up steve27 and Trevor before you start your project. Both emails I got were full of pics that will be a big help. Thanks again!


----------



## miruss

steve 
mine is real close to your but i hinged my windows on bottom so i can keep closed then just undo latch on top lean the gun up to it and when the deer show up you grab the gun and let gravity open the window work great keeps heat in and have the shelves in corners and top of window


----------



## 6inchtrack

This is a public land deer blind. There are entrances at either end, with shooting windows on both long walls and doors.
It is also an ice shanty, it has a 30" x 20" spearing hole in the center of the floor and two jigging holes along one side 8" x 24" with all holes covered by trap doors.

(It was set 50 feet from the two track and that is a bedding area below the hill)


----------



## FYRE926

First I'll say I'm no carpenter, not even remotely close. But I am fortunate to have friends and family who have helped me continue to enjoy the time I get afield and I haven't scrimped on materials to build not because I have an unlimited budget but because I can't afford to have to replace it or perform alot of maintenance or make big repairs each year.

Here's the first blind I built back in 1993, it is still in service today. It's just 4x4 box but it has stood the test of time and is rock solid still today. 









This first blind was moved from the site where I have the next blind I built and this image shows it in it's new home on the same field about 400 yards from its original site.









Here's my next one built in I think 2003, it's two full sheets of plywood tall and two wide, basically 8x8. I catch alot of flack for it but I kill at least one deer out of it every year. I'm not a horn hunter I will take a doe of good size I pass on small bucks body size wise but have no issue taking a scrub rack deer if he'll make me plenty of meat in the freezer.










This is my original window design, I used lexan and two groove plastic track from the local hardware store.










Here's the outside originally









The indoor staircase and ground floor door opening









Top of stairs leading to opening to second floor









New aluminum windows in 2009, replacing the "doors" which were a pain to keep sealed the rest of the year unless I closed them myself. I had more than one occasion that the prior design the door was not tightly closed and it warped which was a huge pain to re-fit a new piece exactly as it was cut out originally.


















I have carpet inside and office chair to sit in, LP heat from Big Buddy off a 20lb LP tank. I sit on an open field and theres nothing more relaxing than being out there...except well maybe being out fishing :coolgleam


----------



## 6inchtrack

>


 
Dude
You win  If I could figure a way of getting that in and out of the state land, thats what I would build.
I know a perfect place for that.


----------

